# James River Bridge Pier Croaker



## dafog (Jun 18, 2000)

Has anyone been out on the pier this week? Is it even open? I'm just looking for a report. I don't want to miss out on the big croaker run.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looking at water temps i'm gonna bet you aint miss'em!!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep waiting.


----------



## tmcpt (May 10, 2012)

don't know about the jrb pier but had the boat out of denbeigh dock sunday. Water temp was 49.5. The pier was packed as well as the "jetty." I did see some good size croaker get landed (1-1.5lbs). Only saw a handful but then again I didn't walk out onto the pier either.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tmcpt said:


> don't know about the jrb pier but had the boat out of denbeigh dock sunday. Water temp was 49.5. The pier was packed as well as the "jetty." I did see some good size croaker get landed (1-1.5lbs). Only saw a handful but then again I didn't walk out onto the pier either.


you sure dem were croaker?? sounds like juvenile puppy drum,


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Maybe around the 20th or so of this month the croaker likely will be coming thru there.


----------

